# Aha! I found you guys...



## John DeBorde (Jun 8, 2005)

been lurking here for awhile and finally got around to signing up.

I guess this is where all the bad kids hang out now.

anybody got a cigarette? ':evil:'

/john


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 8, 2005)

Welcome John,

great to have you here.

What makes you think these are the bad guys?

I know it was only a joke but think about it.


----------



## John DeBorde (Jun 8, 2005)

well, all behavioral judgement calls aside, i didn't mean bad as in bad, i meant bad as in "bad".

as in "that is one bad-ass french augmented sixth chord you used in that transitional phrase, craig".

in all seriousness tho, it's good to see there is a less restrictive place to hang.

cheers,

john


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 8, 2005)

Welcome to VI John! Nice that you dropped the lurk mode - enjoy the forum.


----------



## TARI (Jun 9, 2005)

Welcome John!!! :D


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jun 9, 2005)

Ey John,

How are ya? Welcome to V.I.! You'll feel right at home here, I recon... 

Cheers,


----------



## ComposerDude (Jun 9, 2005)

John, welcome a'borde!


----------



## John DeBorde (Jun 9, 2005)

hey thanks guys!

just some quick background on me since craig's one of the few people here i've actually met. i'm a film/tv/video game composer based in san francisco (who is too lazy to reach for the shift key). i get a lot of good info reading forums like this, and really dig the interaction with other musicians. i also really enjoy using outdated lingo, as it amuses me.

and of course i'm a sample/synth/gear ho, so bring it on!

cheers,

john


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jun 9, 2005)

welcome to VI John!
Where can we hear some of those bad-ass pieces? 8)


----------



## John DeBorde (Jun 10, 2005)

Herman Witkam said:


> welcome to VI John!
> Where can we hear some of those bad-ass pieces? 8)



well, i was somewhat jovially referring to craig's work as "bad-ass",

but you can hear some of my music here:

http://www.johndeborde.com/music.html

thanks for your interest!

cheers,
john


----------

